# [SOLVED] Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.



## Sorop3

Hello,

I recently reinstalled Windows 7 and i wanted to know in which order i should install the drivers.
I have the Divers & Utilities DVD and i have also been on Dell's driver download page related to my product. Please help me out in this.

Thank you in advance. :smile:


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

is is dell recomened driver install order. How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Hi Oscer1,

Thank you for your reply. :smile:



oscer1 said:


> is is dell recomened driver install order. How to Download and Install Drivers in the Correct Order | Dell


Yes i have been on this page but the problem i have got is that if you look at the dells support page for my product drivers there are loads of drivers.

For eg: *Step 2* says install the chipset driver. But on dell's driver page there is a chipset category and there are 5 different drivers in there.

So i wanted to know the exact install order.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

did you enter your service tag number that should reduce the choices. install all 4 drivers from the chipset catagory the first one is an application then next one is a driver install that one first then go down the list.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> did you enter your service tag number that should reduce the choices.


ok, so i tried entering the service tag and the result was same. :sigh:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



oscer1 said:


> install all 4 drivers from the chipset catagory the first one is an application then next one is a driver install that one first then go down the list.


thanks for this info.. i am now half way through installing all the drivers. :grin:


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Okay, now i am stuck on the communication drivers as there are 7 of them and i have no idea which ones i need.

Any idea on this ?


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

go to device manager please list what has yellow or red marks those will need the drivers.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> go to device manager please list what has yellow or red marks those will need the drivers.


Ethernet Controller
Network Controller
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Unknown Device


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

what does it say under ethernet controler and network controler? usb controller should of been from the chipset list. will look at the unknow last.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



Sorop3 said:


> Ethernet Controller
> Network Controller
> Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
> Unknown Device


the above four are under *Other devices* in *Device Manager*

And there isn't any information for any of them.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

ok install this one Drivers and Downloads


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> ok install this one Drivers and Downloads


Isn't this the Bluetooth one. I don't even have bluetooth.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

that should be the broadcom for the eathernet network driver


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Hi the problem is there are 3 xps 15 models (L501xxx)(L502xxx)and 15z(511z)can you confirm which is your model


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

thanks joeten, did not notice that.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> that should be the broadcom for the eathernet network driver


oh okay, thanks.

but i am a bit confused now because there is a *communications* category and then there is a *network* category on dell's page. So what are the drivers in communications for?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Glad to help


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



joeten said:


> Hi the problem is there are 3 xps 15 models (L501xxx)(L502xxx)and 15z(511z)can you confirm which is your model


Sorry !! I thought I mentioned that. silly me. :embarased
Mine is *L501x*


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

ok i was on the right one than try the driver i linked and for the comunications that can be the external dialup modem or wireless mini card


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

ok the drivers are here Drivers & Downloads
the chipset is 3rd in the list of chipset


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> ok install this one Drivers and Downloads


okay i tried that one and a message pops up "Activate Bluetooth using Wireless Switch"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



oscer1 said:


> ok i was on the right one than try the driver i linked and for the comunications that can be the external dialup modem or wireless mini card


So do I need to install the Conexant D400,External USB 56K Modem?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



joeten said:


> ok the drivers are here Drivers & Downloads
> the chipset is 3rd in the list of chipset


thanks, joeten. I have already installed the chipset one :smile:


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Hi the others are on the page also,did you read this 
Conexant D400 External USB 56K Modem Win7 64 driver V2.0.20.0-A 

Level of Importance: Recommended 
Dell recommends applying this update during your next scheduled update cycle. The update contains feature enhancements or changes that will help keep your system software current and compatible with other system modules (firmware, BIOS, drivers and software). 


Compatibility 
Systems Operating systems 
Inspiron M301Z 
Inspiron N311Z 
Inspiron Desktop 410(Zino HD) 
Inspiron Desktop 620/620s 
Inspiron 14Z 
Inspiron M4010 
Inspiron M4040 
Inspiron M4110 
Inspiron M5010 
Inspiron M5030 
Inspiron Inspiron M5040 
Inspiron N3010 
Inspiron N4010 
Inspiron N4020 
Inspiron N4030 
Inspiron 14 - N4050 
Inspiron N4110 
Inspiron N4120 
Inspiron N5010 
Inspiron N5030 
Inspiron 15-N5040 
Inspiron 15-N5050 
Inspiron N5110 
Inspiron N7010 
Inspiron N7110 
Inspiron Mini 10 (1012) 
Inspiron 11z (1110) 
Inspiron N301Z 
Latitude E4200 
Latitude E4300 
Latitude E4310 
Latitude XT2 
OptiPlex 390 
Dell Precision Mobile WorkStation M6400 
Dell Precision Mobile WorkStation M6500 
Studio Laptop 1569 
Studio XPS Desktop 435T/9000 
Studio XPS Desktop 9100 
Vostro Desktop 460 
Vostro Notebook 1440 
Vostro Notebook 1450 
Vostro Notebook 1540 
Vostro Notebook 1550 
Vostro Notebook 3300 
Vostro Notebook 3350 
Vostro Notebook 3400 
Vostro Notebook 3450 
Vostro Notebook 3500 
Vostro Notebook 3550 
Vostro Notebook 3700 
Vostro Notebook 3750 
Vostro Notebook V130 
Vostro Notebook V131 
XPS/Dimension 8300 
XPS XPS 14 (L401X) 
XPS XPS 15 (L501X) 
XPS XPS 15 (L502X) 
XPS XPS 17 (L701X) 
XPS XPS 17 (L702X) 
Microsoft Windows 7 64-bit



Fixes and Enhancements 
Fixed the issue that unable to send or receive fax via Microsoft Fax. 


Installation Instructions 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hard Drive Installation (via WinZip) with Setup.exe File for CONEXANT_D400-EXTERNAL-USB-5_A02_R286929.exe

Download

1.Click Download Now, to download the file.
2.When the File Download window appears, click Save (Windows XP 
users will click Save) this program to disk and click OK. The Save In: 
window appears. 
3.From the Save In: field, click the down arrow then click to 
select Desktop and click Save. The file will download to your desktop.
4.If the Download Complete window appears, click Close. The file 
icon appears on your desktop.

Install

1.Double-click the new icon on the desktop labeled CONEXANT_D400-EXTERNAL-USB-5_A02_R286929.exe.
2.The Self-Extracting window appears and prompts you to extract or 
unzip to C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R286929. Write down this path so the executable (I.e. 
Setup.exe) file can be found later.
3.The Self-Extractor window appears.
4.Click OK.
5.After completing the file extraction, if the Self-Extractor 
window is still open, close it.
6.Click the Start button and then click Run.
7.Type C:\DELL\DRIVERS\R286929 in the Open textbox and then click OK.
8.Follow the on-screen installation instructions.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

so i guess the Broadcom BCM2070 is not for me as i haven't got bluetooth.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Hi no it would not install as there is nothing for it to find,there are sections with info on each driver make a point of reading them as they will save you time


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

you say you have the driver disk why not use that to install the drivers that are missing? sorry about that one yep that was bluetooth.
insert the disk let it auto run and it should bring up a list of devices for your computer then extract the driver that you need.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> you say you have the driver disk why not use that to install the drivers that are missing? sorry about that one yep that was bluetooth.
> insert the disk let it auto run and it should bring up a list of devices for your computer then extract the driver that you need.


the disk is useful but a for some reason some of the drivers are not even on the disk. When i click on Extract, I get a message sometimes saying that the driver is on other disk (thats a bit odd) and on the other drivers nothing happen when i click on Extract.

I will just go through all the drivers and read through and find the ones I need like joeten said.


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

Okay guys, I have done all of them but there is still one left and I have no clue.

it says *Unknown Device*. Any help. Is there any software that detects drivers or so ?


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

ok try this Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download


----------



## joeten

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*

The other way is to go to device manager then to the device click on the + to expand the view, then go to the device right click on it and choose properties, then go to the details tab and from the dropdown list choose hardware id's and post the pci\ven and dev


----------



## Sorop3

*Re: Dell XPS 15 drivers installing order.*



oscer1 said:


> ok try this Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download





joeten said:


> The other way is to go to device manager then to the device click on the + to expand the view, then go to the device right click on it and choose properties, then go to the details tab and from the dropdown list choose hardware id's and post the pci\ven and dev


Thanks guys.:smile:

Hardware id: *ACPI SMO8800*

The Unknown Device turned out to be ST Microelectronics DE351DL Motion Sensor

Thankyou *oscer1* and *joeten* for helping me out. *I am all sorted now.*

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED* :wave:


----------



## oscer1

your welcome, glad its all working for you.


----------



## joeten

Great to hear well done


----------

